# Coping with deer season?



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

What do you guys do about trapping during deer season?


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Since all of my coyote trapping is on deer hunting properties or State lands I quit for those two weeks and switch to rats. I really don't enjoy trapping rats but I have two private marshes I trap during firearm deer season without bothering anyone. Though it's mind-numbing trapping, rats buy gas. 12/1 and I'm off the rats and back on the coyotes.


----------



## waterford bill (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow! Mind numbing trapping. Excuse me!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

That's what I said. Trapping rats is mind-numbing!


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

LOL! I used to hate catching rats in my Mink sets! Now I am thankful to catch a few. Seems the population has been going down around Midland...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I love shooting my deer during bow season, then I'm not freezing my nuggets off during gun.

I spend gun season mostly with rats and **** but I throw in a couple of sets for coyote where they won't be bothered. 

The recent weather has me wondering what kind of winter it's going to be.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I will be hunting deer as I gave up trapping when the cost got to be more than the return. It was 23 degrees this am so I will be wondering about ice fishing. I might have to interrupt deer season to drill a few holes. I will have my steelhead gear in the Jeep for a break from deer hunting. It is highly possible to get a deer and a few steelhead on the same day as it has been done before.


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

Kind of the same as Seldom, except I trap some ponds for rats and a few ditches at the road. I will check rat traps after dark or in middle of the day during the weekend. I enjoy trapping rats for a little while, its a change of paces and I can actually turn a profit.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

BigWhiskey said:


> Kind of the same as Seldom, except I trap some ponds for rats and a few ditches at the road. I will check rat traps after dark or in middle of the day during the weekend. I enjoy trapping rats for a little while, its a change of paces and I can actually turn a profit.


Much nicer to skin too and they make good bait


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Robert Holmes said:


> I will be hunting deer as I gave up trapping when the cost got to be more than the return..


Is the return on deer hunting more than the cost? :lol:


----------



## bigdaddyfischer (Jan 2, 2011)

Isn't all venison a $100 a pound? :lol::lol:


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

Fur-minator said:


> Is the return on deer hunting more than the cost? :lol:


Same thought went through my head!


----------



## overworked (Jun 20, 2009)

I pull everything. This year it will be the end of my season. Hanging the steal up for good this time.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

overworked said:


> I pull everything. This year it will be the end of my season. Hanging the steal up for good this time.


 ??? Season just opened.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

bigdaddyfischer said:


> Isn't all venison a $100 a pound? :lol::lol:


 Not when you can pop one behind the house and butcher it yourself.
A 20$ license , two dollar shell and 15# of beef fat @ $1.69 per lb = 65#s ground burger ,scraps and organs get ground into dog food,dog gets the bones,antlers make great inside dog chews, the spine and rib cage gets hung in the chicken coup and the hide gets sold. No need to buy bait or plant food plots the neighbors take care of that.I own the deer's bedroom.
I hunt for meat not horns.

Edit: I do combine trapping and deer hunting.I just water trap and dog proof **** trap and during firearm season I carry my .44 Red Hawk or .32 spl 94 on State land ,both light and easy to carry when trapping.


----------



## overworked (Jun 20, 2009)

furandhides said:


> ??? Season just opened.


Had a ruff go this year. I'm pretty discouraged, so I pulled everything. 6 yotes, 28 ****, 36 rats n 2 mink and alot of problems. Did just get offered a huge piece of private land to trap. Still considering it.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Diggdug said:


> LOL! I used to hate catching rats in my Mink sets! Now I am thankful to catch a few. Seems the population has been going down around Midland...


My problems this year is mink in my rats set. They are tearing up My fur! When I get back from deer camp I will be going after mink hard. 

I pulled my line since I will be out of town trying to get the ok lady her first deer. I doubt we will,have much open water when I get back. I wanted to stay home and trap and chase ducks


----------

